# Front and rear hub nut torque settings



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello all , I`ve just joined and the main reason i`m here is to try and find out the hub nut torque settings front and rear for my 2008 Audi TT 2.0 Tfsi ( 2wd) . I`ve tried to get these settings from my local Audi dealer but was told they are not allowed to tell me no matter what *sighs* , they told me to ask Audi Uk , i got the same result .....nothing !!! I`ve looked through the forum via google searches a number of times and not found these settings so i thought i would ask the experts here myself instead  . By the way its not the only reason i joined , i think it would be a great place to gain some knowledge too . Many thanks in advance . Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

*Front:*
Hex head bolt: 200Nm + 180 deg further
12 point head bolt: 70Nm + 90 deg further

*Rear:*
200 Nm + 180 deg further

The manual says renew the bolts.


----------



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for your reply brittan  .

So am i right in thinking that depending on the type of bolt that is used that is what tells you the torque setting ? So for instance if there were Hex head bolts front and rear then it would be 200Nm + 180 deg all round .

The new bearings i bought have come as a kit already fitted to new hubs and new bolts were supplied with them , the easiest way when you have no access to a press to change just the bearing .

Many thanks 
Rich


----------



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

Me again 

Ok well i`m still a little confused here so i hope someone can clear this up for me . The rear bolts are mushroom shape with M18 spline hole in end that takes an M18 spline bit , is this described as a 12 point bolt ?

The front hub bolts on car at the moment are a bi-hexagonal bolt that would take a socket or a bi-hexagonal socket to tighten/remove , in the new hub kit is a 6 sided hexagon bolt do these both have the same torque setting ? ie 200nm + 180 degrees .

All replies greatfully received !

Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, the confusion is mine. I previously quoted the torque figure for the rear wheel bearing for a car with 4WD.

I've edited my first reply with the figure for the rear bolt that needs the 18mm spline bit.

This is the description from the manual for the front bearing. It's quite specific that the torque setting is according to the head type of the bolt.

_10 - Bolt
❑ Hexagon bolt = 200 Nm+ 180° further⇒ page 56
❑ Twelve-point bolt =70 Nm + 90° further ⇒ page 56
❑ Always renew if removed
❑ Different versions possible. For correct version refer to ⇒ Electronic parts catalogue „ETKA"
❑ Before securing, clean the threads in the CV joint using a thread tap._


----------



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello again ,

Thank you for that it seems clearer now you`ve done that . What does page 56 say as both settings have that next to them ?

Rich


----------



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

It would be helpful to see some pictures of the bolts they refer to in the manual to check that they are the same as the ones that i have on my car and also the ones that came with the bearings , it will be too easy to get something wrong and either break a bolt or leave a bearing loose through a mistake on the identity of the correct bolts . Its a pain having so many different bolts to work with just to complicate things . Is this manual available on cd rom or somewhere i can download it ?

Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Page 56:

Loosening bolt securing drive shaft to wheel hub
- To avoid damage to wheel bearing, slacken off bolt no further
than 90° with vehicle standing on its wheels.
- Raise vehicle so that wheels are off the ground.
- Have a second mechanic press the brake pedal.
- Remove bolt -2-.
Tightening bolt securing drive shaft to wheel hub
- Renew bolt -2-.
Note
♦ Before securing, clean the threads in the CV joint using a
thread tap.
♦ The wheels must not be in contact with the ground when initially
tightening the drive shaft bolt; otherwise the wheel bearing
will be damaged.
- Have a second mechanic press the brake pedal.
- Tighten bolt to 200 Nm.
- Lower vehicle onto its wheels.
- Turn bolt 180° further.
6.3 Loosening and tightening twelve-point
bolt securing drive shaft to wheel hub
Special tools and workshop equipment required

Wheel bearings must not be subjected to load after loosening bolt
securing drive shaft at wheel hub.
If the wheel bearings are subjected to the full weight of the vehicle
they will be overloaded, resulting in reduced service life. Therefore
please note the following:
Do not attempt to move the vehicle without the drive shafts fitted;
this would result in wheel bearing damage. If the vehicle does
have to be moved, always note the following points:
- Fit an outer joint in place of the drive shaft.
- Tighten the outer joint to 120 Nm.

Loosening twelve-point bolt
- To avoid damage to wheel bearing, slacken off twelve-point
bolt no further than 90° with vehicle still standing on its wheels,
using socket (24 mm) -T10361- .
- Raise vehicle so that wheels are off the ground.
- Have a second mechanic press the brake pedal.
- Remove twelve-point bolt -arrow-.
Note
Before securing, clean the threads in the CV joint using a thread
tap.
Installing twelve-point bolt
- Renew twelve-point bolt.
Note
The wheels must not be in contact with the ground when initially
tightening the drive shaft bolt; otherwise the wheel bearing will be
damaged.
- Have a second mechanic press the brake pedal.
- Tighten twelve-point bolt to 70 Nm.
- Lower vehicle onto its wheels.
- Turn twelve-point bolt 90° further.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The bolt is item 10. Not much good in an identity parade though.


----------



## RichTTash (Jun 21, 2016)

Hahaha yes the picture isn`t exactly high resolution ! Is this manual available online at all ?


----------

